
Show HN: Pynd a command line tool to search and explore Python projects - d0ugal
http://d0ugal.github.io/pynd/
======
d0ugal
This project is very young, I'd really like feedback from people. Is this
something you think you would find useful? What features would you like to
see?

I have only been using it a little bit, but found it most useful on larger
projects. I have spent lots of time grepping OpenStack repos. Hopefully this
will make it easier for me.

------
lifeviacoffee
Looks cool. I've considered doing something like this myself.

